
JQuery 1.3 Released - rickharrison
http://blog.jquery.com/2009/01/14/jquery-13-and-the-jquery-foundation/
======
aschobel
Excellent, and the file is already live on Google's CDN:

[http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.0/jquery.min...](http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.3.0/jquery.min.js)

------
diN0bot
live events are great since they can be bound to future elements. this
simplifies, for example, adding components with ajax.

~~~
hs
does it replace the livequery plugin?

~~~
mrkurt
Mostly. The livequery plugin lets you watch for new elements and do something
when they appear. It's a little resource intensive, since it polls the DOM
repeatedly. The jQuery version doesn't have that, and probably for good
reason.

~~~
nirmal
I believe the jQuery version attaches the handlers to document which allows it
to use event bubbling.

I got this info from a comment posted here by jresig himself.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=406653>

------
sant0sk1
The new API looks really nice compared to the classic version:

<http://api.jquery.com/>

~~~
pistoriusp
When I read that I thought they changed the API. I do agree though, the new
API documentation is much faster.

------
JoelSutherland
_More importantly, though, we’re taking a big leap with Sizzle: We’re
releasing it as a completely standalone project to be collaborated upon by
many library creators and developers._

This should hopefully lead to a library that makes cross-browser development
even easier:

[http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2008/10/22/javascript-
will...](http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2008/10/22/javascript-will-save-us-
all/)

------
Bluem00
For anyone who uses Visual Studio, here's an accompanying vsdoc for
jquery-1.3:
[http://blogs.ipona.com/james/archive/2009/01/14/jquery-1.3-a...](http://blogs.ipona.com/james/archive/2009/01/14/jquery-1.3-and-
visual-studio-2008-intellisense.aspx)

------
jonknee
Great news, I just checked it into my current project and was able to dump the
livequery plugin.

~~~
dan_sim
How could they live that long without integrating livequery?

~~~
jeresig
This isn't a straight-up integration of liveQuery. We've been very hesitant to
bring in liveQuery wholesale because 1) It's quite large and 2) It's very slow
(especially when you start using lots of selectors). We didn't want to
integrate something until we felt good about the performance. The combination
of the new selector engine and event delegation makes this a reality for us,
so we're quite happy.

~~~
jrnkntl
It seems like the jquery integrated live function does not work on the iPhone
safari browser. The livequery plugin works just fine. Can someone confirm
this?

------
geuis
The big question for me that I haven't seen discussed is whether or not I can
update to 1.3 on an existing site using 1.2.6 without something breaking. Does
any core functionality change that requires rewriting code

~~~
jeresig
All of that is detailed in the release notes:
<http://docs.jquery.com/Release:jQuery_1.3#Changes>

So far most people have had no problems upgrading.

~~~
catch23
What about users using jquery-ui, can we upgrade to 1.3 without crossing our
fingers?

~~~
jeresig
You'll need to wait for this final release candidate of UI 1.6 to come first.
UI 1.5.x depends upon jQuery 1.2.x and UI 1.6.x depends upon jQuery 1.3.x.

------
diN0bot
thoughts on "no more browser sniffing"?

<http://docs.jquery.com/Utilities/jQuery.support>

is this helpful? i still get bit by js failures in ie, but i'm not sure what
the impact of this change is. is the advantage more that no sniffing means
less chance to get that wrong or be fooled?

~~~
jeresig
It's primarily helpful to jQuery itself. The problem is that most libraries
have blindly assumed that specific browser bugs (such as an Internet Explorer
bug) will exist forever in all versions of the browser. When the time comes
for IE to fix the bug (and it will come) the library will break due to the
blind assumption. Using feature detection, like we have, is a sure-fire way to
make sure that this doesn't happen.

jQuery.support, itself, will likely only be marginally useful to those outside
of jQuery core (since we're checking for some very specific bugs or features).
That being said we have documented it since it could still be useful.

~~~
diN0bot
word.

it's great that you're active on this discussion thread. is it challenging
finding all the places that discuss jQuery? is it interesting engaging with
different communities or are they all pretty much the same?

------
invisible
I'm really interested in the new Sizzle selector component for a framework I'm
working on.

This all looks really great! If I wasn't so eager to make some core changes to
jQuery/Prototype, I'd probably give up and just use jQuery ;p.

Great job John, Ariel, Brandon, and Jorn (plus all of the unnamed
contributors!).

------
riobard
Really amazed at the way John ingeniously "patched" the broken cross-platform
language

~~~
diN0bot
it's hard to tell what 'amazed' and '"patched"' mean. rather, it's hard to
know what you're saying and with what overtones. are you sharing a fun joke or
being rude? i think you might be downvoted for perceived sarcasm/meanness. it
could be a mistake.

~~~
riobard
Oh, sorry! I wasn't trying to go specific about the detail, just some general
feeling I have towards jQuery.

I guess I'd better explain why I feel so.

I was experimenting with JavaScript a couple of years ago before
jQuery/Prototype/etc took off. IE6 was the absolutely major browser back then,
but I was expecting JavaScript to work both in Firefox and IE6. You couldn't
imagine how frustrated I felt trying to get anything work cross-platform
flawlessly.

Then I came across jQuery. I think it was still in an "alpha" stage then --
the whole idea was awesome, but with many bugs (I even worked one out and had
John patched it with my code). I was amazed at the way John solved the
problems of JavaScript (personally I do not like JavaScript), saving a lot of
trouble for me.

Later I moved on and was not involved with JavaScript for quite a while. But I
still kept an eye on the evolution of jQuery. I was really excited by the
animation effects jQuery provides (how could one possibly achieve that in such
a language with broken support? He must be a genius!). As for the 1.3 release,
I think "future detection" probably solves the cross-platform issue once and
for all. That's what I meant when I said the word "patched".

Forgive my broken English -- it's not my mother tongue :|

